# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Diëten helpt niet meer: gevolgen van een maagverkleining

## FRANCOIS580

*﻿Je zit vér boven je streefgewicht, je overgewicht veroorzaakt steeds ernstigere gezondheidsklachten en je dagdagelijkse activiteiten lukken je niet meer. Je probeerde met alle mogelijke middelen je gewicht naar beneden te krijgen, maar toch steeg je BMI tot boven de veertig. Ben je in dit geval, dan is operatief ingrijpen noodzakelijk om deze levensbedreigende vorm van obesitas terug te dringen en onder controle te houden. De medische wereld beschikt over in totaal vier mogelijkheden om via een operatief ingrijpen je obesitasprobleem op te lossen. Het meest ingrijpend is ongetwijfeld de maagverkleining, die niettemin meer en meer wordt uitgevoerd. Wat is zo'n maagverkleining via de Scopinaromethode, en wat kun je na deze ingreep zélf doen om de gevolgen ervan zoveel mogelijk te beperken?*


*(Francois580)*


Deze Scopinaro of ook nog bilio-pancreatische derivatie is een operatieve maagverkleining die wordt gecombineerd met het verleggen van je dunne darm. Deze verlegging is vergelijkbaar met een bypass- operatie, maar in dit geval dan wel van je dunne darm. Bij de scopinaro- methode wordt de maag in principe niet verkleind. Je kan met deze methode nog steeds evenveel eten dan voor je operatie. Je zal met deze ingreep veel gewicht verliezen doordat het voedsel razendsnel door je darmen wordt getransporteerd omdat de af te leggen weg veel korter is. Je lichaam zal veel minder voedingsstoffen kunnen opnemen, en hier schuilt ongetwijfeld het grootste gevaar van deze maagverkleining volgens Scopinaro. 
﻿ 

*Darm twee meter korter*


In normale omstandigheden legt je voedsel zo'n drie meter af door je darmen. Na de scopinaroingreep wordt dit ingekort tot nog amper één meter ingekort. In tegenstelling tot andere medische ingrepen om je obesitas te bestrijden, wordt deze twee meter van je darmstelsel niet verwijderd, maar via de lever op het einde terug weer aangesloten. 

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

